# Just ordered a Lee loadmaster press



## MS Skeeter (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey guys I am new to reloading and am wondering what are the most common mistakes new loaders run into.I ordered a press,loading manual,40 S&W & 9MM dies,case tumbler with cleaning media and sifter,scales,and case lube.Is there anything else I will need?Just trying to avoid mistakes.Thanks


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

It sounds like you're off to a good start. You'll just need primers, powder and bullets.

Read as much as you can and follow the guidelines in the reloading books. There are a lot of videos available that will help you get the press set up and running.

Good luck!


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome to the fun.

The 9MM is the only one of those 2 you will need lube for. 9's have a tapered case which keeps them tight all the way in the sizing die. I use Hornady's spray lube rather than the roll on approach. I simply pour 200 to 300 cases in a cardboard box then give the batch a quick spray. It is not necessary to coat them completely or even all cases. The lube will stay on the die for 2 0r 3 dry cases. One can lasts for 8,000 cases or so.

I was a cheapskate and only sprung for the Pro 1000. It has paid for itself 10 times over. I have been seriously thinking about moving up to the Loadmaster so will be quite interested in hearing how your venture progresses.

The biggest problem I have had with the Pro 1000 is debri falling into the priming zone preventing proper positioning of the primer. Keep a can of Air handy and blow the mechanism off every so often.

Keep the collum of primers full also, the collumn weight is what causes them to move into position.

Did you purchase the 4 Die set? The main reason I want a Loadmaster is the extra position which allows use of the Factory Crimp Die.

Good luck and enjoy.

tumbleweed


----------



## MS Skeeter (Jun 16, 2008)

Yes I bought the 4 piece carbide die set and the spray lube.Just hope i can find powder,primers and bullets.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

MS Skeeter said:


> Yes I bought the 4 piece carbide die set and the spray lube.Just hope i can find powder,primers and bullets.


If you purchase in bulk (1000 bullets) MontanaGold has them at a reasonable cost. There are other online sources also. I would stick with jacketed bullets at first but Lead can be had for less.

Powder is readily available out here so ought not be a problem yet.

Primers will be your stumbling block at the moment.

good luck.

tumbleweed

Edit: Almost forgot, you need a set of dial calipers to measure overall length and crimp zone, powder scales (simple Lee scales work) and I reccomend some curved neck tweezers for handling primers.


----------



## The_Vigilante (Aug 29, 2008)

I would also suggest subscribing to the Loadmaster forum at the following link:
http://forums.loadmastervideos.com/forums/


----------

